#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ενιαίο επίδομα στήριξης τέκνων

## ATHANAPO

Το επιδομα στιρηξης τεκνων ως τι υπολογιζεται? 
Θεωρειται εισοδημα?
Ξερουμε σε ποιον κωδικο θα μπει στην δηλωση του ετους 2014?

Ευχαριστω ..

----------


## accounter

Το επίδομα τεκνων μπαίνει στην φορολογική δήλωση στο κωδικό 657 .

Απαλλάσσεται από την ειδική εισφορά αλληλεγγύης 1%-4% το ενιαίο  επίδομα στήριξης τέκνων αναδρομικά από την 1η-1-2013.

----------

